#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  CHASM : "Its a long way down"

## Assassin

This is a Castlevania game generated by the procedure developed by Bit Kid Games released on July 31, 2018 for PC, PS4 and Vita platforms. The players liked this because of its tight platform, getting lost frequently and all the nice features of the pixels, but the lack of memorable enemies, except goddamn spiders of God who were the most disappointed users. Complete the game for about nine hours, but you can try the beginning with a different seed world.

*Share your game play experience with us!*

*
CHASM: Launch Trailer*

----------

